# Taking out Khorn Rhino Rush with Drop Pod Wolves??



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

Alright this is my problem, I see my self as having a fairly solid list, but there is just one @#$# guy at my Local GW that runs this Khorn Rhino Rush army- This is what his army contains
1500 pts
HQs:
-Kharn the betrayer

-Demon prince with wings mark of khorne

Troops:

-10 bezerkers with champ upgrade with powerfist in rhino with extra armor and dozer blades

-10 bezerkers with champ upgrade with powerfist in rhino with extra armor and dozer blades

-9 bezerkers with champ upgrade with powerfist

Heavy supports:

-land raider with possession, dozer blades, and dirge caster

-defiler with +2 dcc weapons

Notes: kharn and the 9 man squad goes in the land raider

Now here is my 1500 pts list

HQ
Rune Priest, TDA, Murderous Hurricane and JOTWW-

Elites
Venerable Dreadnought b Extra Armour, Heavy Flamer and Assault cannon DP

4 Wolf guard- 4 in TDA d PF, FB, Twin Wolf claws, TH/SS DP

Troops
10 Grey Hunters b PF, 2x flamers and DP

10 Grey Hunters b PF, 2x flamers and DP

10 Grey Hunters b PF, 2x flamers

Fast Attack
6 Swift claw Bikers and Multi-Melta Attack bike, Melta gun

Anything agianst Rhino Rush for future help would be lovely please help Its the one thing I just can't beat or even tie... :angry:


----------



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

For got there is also a Speedeer with MM and HF


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Id go something like ML Long Fangs and 2 Vindicators.

Bust open the Rhino's with the ML's, then drop a demolisher cannon shell on them.

Problem solved.:victory:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Get more anti-tank and make his zerks walk. Should help.


----------



## Frogthor (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't fight the blood god, we are all doomed in the end...doom...doom...doom...


----------



## Eva (Mar 16, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Get more anti-tank and make his zerks walk. Should help.


What he said k:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Again like all the others have said, more anti tank. I mean Khorne Rhino Rush would be obvious, remove the Rhino Rush part. So just take more Anti Tank  lol Then its just a Khorne vs Drop Pod Wolves lol


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

try dropping empty pods? In an annoying way that blocks his route to you or forces difficult terrain tests?


----------



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks I figured as such, but I had to make sure.


----------



## Theripontigonus (Dec 13, 2009)

you might want to think about dropping the dread, and putting in long fangs with alot of missile launchers. Im also seeing 4 drop pods in your list at the moment, you should always try for an odd number so that you get most of your army right away. Im personally not a fan of drop pod lists, but every now and again I like to run a single pod with Arjac in a squad of grey hunters with upgrades, and a meltagun. I would try to drop them right next to the land raider, and pop it. Even if you dont get it, he is likely to charge you with his squad that kharn is in. Fortunately your wolf standard should keep you from loosing too many models, and you can take most of the power weapon wounds on Arjac, who actually has a good chance of killing kharn. Other than that, I would try to pop their transports early, then use terrain and murderous hurricane to kite the berzerkers around the table as you rapid fire at them.


----------



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

Yea, my personal problem is when i play with people i know very well I play for fun no matter what and i guess after a while its gets old losing to the same person who you know you can beat. 
Yes the dread is not much of a help, but also if used to pull a zerk squad from the rhino and countering with GH would take out a squad, but it gets things killed. I will be dropping the dread. The hard part of it I really only play agianst....
Horde orks (with Gazgul), khorn rhino rush, Thousand sons Rhino rush, plasma heavy DA and Salamanders.the army i have the problems with are the orks and Rhino rush. My plans for this army are to make 3 list, Drop, Dread heavy (mainly fun but can be made useful if Bjorn is taken out) and Raider Spam with Ragnar... any suggestion on these types of lists?


----------



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

Also this is my full 2k list... does it have enough anti tank? 
(note: im not new i've been playing for along time, but after coming off of guard which fielded 21 lascannons in 1k and more in 2k I kinda wanted to do very mobile armies, but for got i need anti tank and its a problem..)


----------



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

like an idiot I for got to place the lists up sorry not meaning to spam...

HQ
Rune Priest, TDA, Murderous Hurricane and JOTWW-

Rune Priest, Murderous Hurricane and Fury of the Wolf Spirts, Bike

Elites
Venerable Dreadnought b Extra Armour, Heavy Flamer and Assault cannon DP

4 Wolf guard- 4 in TDA d PF, FB, Twin Wolf claws, TH/SS

Troops
10 Grey Hunters b PF, 2x flamers guns and DP

10 Grey Hunters b PF, 2x flamers guns and DP

10 Grey Hunters b PF, 2x flamers guns and DP

10 Grey Hunters b PF, 2x flamers guns and DP

Fast Attack
4 Swift claw Bikers and Multi-Melta Attack bike, Melta gun

4 Swift claw Bikers and Multi-Melta Attack bike, Melta gun

4 Swift claw Bikers and Multi-Melta Attack bike, Melta gun
this is 2k... what you think?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd bate him onto you. Two squads of Grey hunters would work. Then, slam the rest behind him.

Alternatively, empty drop pods to restrict movement. Bottle neck him and use the bulk of the landraider to hinder his rhinos.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

If you take longfangs, take one Wolfguard Terminator with the Cyclone missile launcher. That way you have a 7 man unit with 6 missile launchers (7 shots total). And if something gets too close, you always have the terminator and his power weapon to atleast deal some damage to them.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It's not bad but like the others said though you still don't have enough anti-tank, somthing big roles up and you WILL get painted all over the terrain. Drop the dread and get some longfangs.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Frogthor said:


> Don't fight the blood god, we are all doomed in the end...doom...doom...doom...


This 

The best way is to just bring lascannons and some templates, knock his armor out so that the zerkers have to run, take the zerkers out either with blast templates or with masses of fire


----------



## Frogthor (Mar 13, 2010)

doom...doom...doom

P.S. don't tell the enemy what to do!!!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

From what I see in you list the answer is you don't. I mean you lack any true anti tank weapons especially anything that can bust a land raider. I mean other then dropping behind the rhinos with your dread to guarantee at least one of his transports go down then killing every one inside with the other units that land that turn your options are limited, only other option I can think of for you is to run up try and melta his rand raider then try and kill Kharns unit before he counter assaults.


----------



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

Well im gonna drop the dread and pod.... Replacing it with a pack of long fangs with 3xML and 2x Lascannons, that would leave me with enough pts to get a razorback, which if i drop somethings i can get something on it besides HBs.


----------



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

actually if i make them all have ML and can give the Razorback TWLC.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That will help. Drop one man from each GH squad and throw in a PF wolfguard in power armor. You will actualy save points on them. IF you want to give them all combi-melta I would do it.


----------



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

Yea i was thinking of that thanks allot.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

If you drop the GH's you loose the second special weapon though, because you need the 10 men to have 2.


----------



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

I know... im not sure about dropping a GH for a WG... ether way, I should try it out see what happens


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It is better than the std GH PF and you still get the melta shot.


----------



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

well I've fixed somethings is this enough Anti tank just in general?
HQ
Rune Priest, TDA, Murderous Hurricane and JOTWW-

Rune Priest, Murderous Hurricane and Fury of the Wolf Spirts, Bike

Elites
8 Wolf guard- 4 in TDA d PF, FB, FB, TH/SS
4 b PF and Combi-something (one in each of the GH Packs)


Troops
9 Grey Hunters b 2x flamers and DP

9 Grey Hunters b 2x flamers and DP

9 Grey Hunters b 2x flamers and DP

9 Grey Hunters b 2x flamers and DP

Fast Attack
4 Swift claw Bikers and Multi-Melta Attack bike, Melta gun

4 Swift claw Bikers and Multi-Melta Attack bike, Melta gun

4 Swift claw Bikers and Multi-Melta Attack bike, Melta gun

Heavy Support-
6 Long fangs b 3X ML and 2X Lascannon and Razorback b TWLC

Anything on the new improvements?


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Is it the rhinos that are wrecking you or the LR?

If it's the latter then you need meltaweapons. MMs on speeders would take care of that. Lascannons _can_ do it but you really need that 2/3-ish pen rate and ap1 to do a number on it.

For the rhinos: antivehicle things. Autocannons are your friend. Do Wolves get Rifleman dreads? If so, 2 tl autocannons on a venerable dread would be amazing for this. Even with possesion you're looking at a 75.6% of imobilizing outright or destroying a dread each turn. That doesn't factor things like weapons destroyed into it. That's pretty boss. Heck, tank hunters would increase that waaaay up there (since it adds 4 more 1/6 chances to get a pen, and half of all pens are either immobilizeds or destroyeds), pushing it up to expect behavior a destroyed or immobilized Rhino a turn.


----------



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

Its mainly Kharn if I can get him to walk first turn even if i have to sacrifice a unit, his army won't have enough momentum and killing power to break my lines or scatter my force.


----------



## toalewa850 (Mar 21, 2010)

Get a Devastator Squad or a Tank. Then you will destrot him!:laugh:


----------



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

He is really good at taking out vehicles and well everything (kills a squad on the charge) if i can take out the Raider I will be safe for a at most two turns, giving me time to slag the other rhinos and Defiler. by then I should have allot a good amount of extra ground I can shoot them to death and assault them first. I know how too, its just how should I go about it.


----------

